# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  اصدار جديد : أبوحاتم الرازي وجهوده في خدمة السنة النبوية - علم المصطلح - النقد ج5-

## د.محمد خروبات

صدر عن المطبعة الوطنية بمراكش الجزء الخامس من الدراسة الشاملة عن أبي حاتم الرازي وجهوده في خدمة السنة النبوية في 399 صفحة ، ينقسم الى بابين الأول في علم المصطلح والثاني في النقد الحديثي، وفيما يلي الفهرس العام لهذا الجزء.
- مقدمة  عامـة	
&eth; - الباب الأول :
       جهـوده في علم مصطلح الحديث	
تقديــــم	
الفصل الأول : جهوده في قضايا عامة من علم المصطلح	
- القضية الأولى : قوله : (إذا كتبت فقمش...)	
- القضية الثانية : الإنتخاب عند أبي حاتم	
- القضية الثالثة : زيادة الثقة في الحديث	
- القضية الرابعة : التفـرد بالحديث	
   نقطة فرعية : معنى قوله : (هذا حديث ليس له أصل، لم يروه غير فلان)	
- القضية الخامسة : في معنى الاعتبارات والمتابعات	
1- الاعتبار عند أبي حاتم	
2- المتابعات عند أبي حاتم	
- القضية السادسة : أخذ الأجرة على التحديث	
- القضية السابعة : في سن التحمـل	
- القضية الثامنـة : في رواية الأكابر عن الأصاغر	
- القضية التاسعة : في رواية الأبناء عن الآباء	
- القضية العاشرة : في معنى التجويد والتقصير والوصل والنقص	
أولا : التجويد والتقصير	
أ- في تقريب المعنـى	
ب- ترجيح أبي حاتم لما تخالف بالتجويد والتقصير	
ج- أنـواع التجويد والتقصير	
ثانيـا : الوصل والنقص	
القضية الحادية عشرة : في موقفه من رواية الحديث بالمعنى	
الفصل الثانـي : جهوده في الحكم على الحديث وتمييزه	
تقديـم	
المبحث الأول : جهوده في الكشف عن الحديث الصحيح	
- المطلب الأول : تعريفه للحديث الصحيح	
أ- التعريـف :
ب- التعليق
- المطلب الثاني : أنـواع الحديث الصحيح عند أبي حاتم	
المبحث الثاني : شرط أبي حاتم في قبول الحديث
        (مناقشة ومقارنة)	
- المطلب الأول : وضعية السماع ومستوياته عند أبي حاتم	
- المطلب الثاني : تفريق أبي حاتم بين السماع والرؤية والإدراك	
أ- تفريقه بين الإدراك والسماع
ب- تفريقه بين الرؤية والسماع
- المطلب الثالث : نقد الإمام مسلم لمشترطي السماع	
- المطلب الرابع : الدفاع عن مشترطي السماع من نقد الإمام مسلم	
- المطلب الخامس : وضعية شرط أبي حاتم بين شرط العلماء	
المبحث الثالث : الحديث الحسن عند أبي حاتم :
 تعريفه وأنواعه ووضعيته من حيث القبول والرد	
- المطلب الأول : أبو حاتم من أوائل من شهر الحسـن	
- المطلب الثاني : الحديث الحسن عند أبي حاتـم	
أولا : أنواعـــه	
ثانيا : تعريفـه	
ثالثا : أقسامـه	
رابعا : وضعيته من حيث القبول والرد	
أ- رواية عمرو بن شعيب عن أبيه عن جده	
ب- رواية بهز بن حكيم عن أبيه عن جـده	
ج- خلاصة موقفه من الروايتيـن	
المبحث الرابع : في بعض الأنواع الشاملة للحديث المقبول 
   عند أبي حاتم	
النـوع الأول : الحديث المستـوى	
النوع الثاني : الحديث المشبـه	
النوع الثالث : الحديث العزيز	
النـوع الرابع : الحديث المشهور	
النـوع الخامس : الحديث الصالح	
النوع السادس : الحديث الموقوف والمرفوع	
المبحث الخامس : أنـواع الحديث الضعيف
             عند أبي حاتم	
النـوع الأول : الحديث الموضـوع	
أولا : تعريفه عند العلمـاء	
ثانيـا : الحديث الموضوع عند أبي حاتم	
النـوع الثاني : الحديث الباطـل	
أولا : تعريفـه	
ثانيا : الحديث الباطل عند أبي حاتم	
النوع الثالث : الحديث المنكر	
أولا : تعريفـه	
ثانيا : مستويات النكارة عند أبي حاتـم	
ثالثا : أقسام النكارة عند أبي حاتم	
رابعا : وجوه النكارة عند أبي حاتم	
خامسا : ضبطه لمصدر النكـارة	
سادسا : ألفاظه في وصف النكارة وتقويمها	
النـوع الرابع : الحديث المـدرج	
النـوع الخامس : الحديث المقلوب	
أولا : تعريفه عند أهل العلـم	
ثانيا : المقلوب عند أبي حاتم	
النـوع السادس : الحديث المعضـل	
أولا : تعريفـه	
ثانيا : الحديث المعضل عند أبي حاتم	
النـوع السابع :  الحديث المضطرب	
النـوع الثامن : الحديث الشـــاذ	
أولا : تعريفــه	
ثانيـا : الشاذ عند أبي حاتم	
النـوع التاسع : الحديث الغريب	
 النوع العاشر : الحديث المنقطع	
المبحث السادس : الحديث المركـب	

تقديـم	
أولا : الحديث المركب من أنـواع المقبول	
أ- المركب من الصحيح والحسـن	
ب- المركب من الصالح والحسن	
ثانيا : الحديث المركب من أنـواع الضعيف	
ثالثا : الحديث المركب من أنواع المقبول والضعيف	

&eth; الباب الثانـي : في النقد وألفـاظ النقد
              عند أبي حاتم الـرازي	

الفصل الأول : أبو حاتم الرازي ناقـــدا	
تقديـم :	
المبحث الأول : في نقد أئمة النقـد	
1- نقده لشعبة بن الحجاج (160هـ)	
2- نقده لسفيان الثـوري (161هـ)	
3- نقده لحماد بن سلمـة (167هـ)	
4- بيانـه لأوهام مالك بن أنس (179هـ)	
5- بيانـه لأوهام عبد الله بن المبارك (181هـ)	
6- نقده لعيسى بن يونس (187هـ)	
7- نقده ليحيى بن يمان (189هـ)	
8- نقده لعبد الله بن إدريس (192هـ)	
9- بيانه لأوهام أبي بكر بن عياش (194هـ)	
10- بيانه لبعض أوهام وكيع بن الجراح (197هـ)	
11- بيانه لبعض أخطاء يحيى بن سعيد القطان (198هـ)	
12- إنكاره على سفيان بن عينية (198هـ)	
13- بيانه لبعض أغلاط عبد الرحمن بن مهدي (198هـ)	
14- بيانه لبعض أغلاط روح بن عبادة (207هـ)	
15- تصويبه لبعض أخطاء يونس بن محمد البغددي (207هـ)	
16- نقده لمروان بن محمد الطاطري (210هـ)	
17- نقده لأبي نعيم، الفضل بن دكيـن (218هـ)	
18- إنكاره على يحيى بن معين (233هـ)	
19- نقده لمحمد بن عبد الله بن نمير (234هـ)	
20- بيانه لبعض أغلاط الإمام أحمد بن حنبل (241هـ)	
21- نقده لعمرو بن علي، أبي حفص الصيرفي (249هـ)	
22- مؤاخذاته على أبي زرعة الرازي (264هـ)	
23- نقده لمحمد بن مسلم بن وارة الرازي (270هـ)	
24- نقده ليعقوب بن سفيان الفسوي (277هأ)	
المبحث الثانـي : في بيانه لأخطاء محمد بن إسماعيل
البخـــاري	
- المطلب الأول : مخالفاته للبخاري في أسامي الرواة وأنسابهم
                    وكناهم وأصولهم ومعرفتهم	
- المطلب الثاني : من جمع البخاري بينهم فخالفه أبو حاتم بالتفريق	
- المطلب الثالث : من فرق البخاري بينهم فخالفه أبو حاتم بالجمع	
- المطلب الرابع : من أمر بتحويلهم من كتاب الضعفاء للبخاري	
                     - عرض ومناقشـة	
المبحث الثالث : الدفاع عن الأئمة من نقد
               أبي حاتم الرازي	
مدخـــــــــل	
- المطلب الأول : في الدفاع عن محمد بن إسماعيل البخاري	
- المطلب الثاني : في الدفاع عن خليفة بن خياط الملقب ب
 (شباب العصفري)	
- المطلب الثالث : الدفاع عن أبي عبيد القاسم بن سلام	
 - المطلب الرابع : في الدفاع عن إبراهيم بن خالد، أبي ثور البغدادي	
- المطلب الخامس : في الدفاع عن أبي زرعة الدمشقي	
- المطلب السادس : في الدفاع عن داود بن خلف الأصبهاني	
استنتاج	
الفصل الثاني : ألفاظ أبي حاتم في الجرح والتعديل : 
                    جمعا وترتيبا ومقارنة	
تقديـــــم	
المبحث الأول : أنـواع ومراتب ألفاظه في بيان
          أحوال الـرواة	
- المطلب الأول : أنـواع ألفاظه في بيان أحوال الـرواة	
الفرع الأول : أنـواع  ألفاظه بصفة عامـة	
الفرع الثاني : لفظة "يكتب حديثه ولا يحتج به"، شرحها وبيان
             وضعيتها عند أهل العلم	
العنصر الأول : شرحها وبيان موقعها في الجرح والتعديل	
العنصر الثاني : تصرفات الحافظ الذهبي في نقل العبارة!	
- المطلب الثاني : مراتب ألفاظه في الجرح والتعديل	
أولا : ترتيب ألفاظه في تعديل الـرواة	
- المرتبة الأولـى :  مرتبة الصحابة	
- المرتبة الثانيـة :
          - " أمير المؤمنين في الحديث"	
          - "إمام في الحديث"	
- المرتبة الثالثة : ما جاء على وزن "أفعل" للتفضيل	
- المرتبة الرابعـة : الألفاظ المركبة من ألفاظ العدالة	
- المرتبة الخامسـة : الألفاظ المفردة الدالة على التوثيق	
-  المرتبة السادسة : ما نزل عن الألفاظ السابقة	
- المرتبة السابعة : لفظة "شيـخ"	
      1-  لفظة "شيـخ" عند أهل العلم.	
      2- مدلول  لفظة "شيـخ" عند أبي حاتم	
- المرتبة الثامنـة : لفظة "صالح"	
- المرتبة التاسعـة : ما أشعر بالقرب من التجريح 
         مع التوثيق	
ثانيا : ترتيب ألفاظه في تجريح الـرواة	
- المرتبة الأولـى : ألفاظ التلييـن، متنوعة لكنها 
         ذات رتبة واحدة	
- المرتبة الثانيـة : ما تضمن الإشارة إلى النكارة	
- المرتبة الثالثة : "متروك" – "ذاهب" – "واهي الحديث"	
- المرتبة الرابعـة : " ضعيف"- "لا يشتغل به" أو ما جاء 
      على صيغة التأكيد في الضعف والنكارة	
- المرتبة الخامسة : نفي الصدق والنسبة إلى الافتعال
       - ألفاظ أخرى من هذا النـوع	

المبحث الثاني : شرح معاني بعض الألفاظ المشهورة،
         وأخرى نادرة  أو قليلة الاستعمال	
المطلب الأول : الألفاظ والعبارات المتداولة والمشهورة	
النـوع الأول : الألفـاظ الجارحـة	
1- (يكلمون فيه)- (تكلم فيه الناس)	
2- (فيه نظر)	
3- (ليس هو بقوي في الحديث)	
4- (مضطرب الحديث)	
5- (يأتي بالأباطيل)	
6- (ليس بشيء) - أو (لاشيء)	
7- (لا يشتغل به)	
8- (نسأل الله السلامة)	
النـوع الثاني : ألفـاظ العدالـة	
1- (صـدوق)	
2- (محله الصدق)	
3- (لا بأس به)	
النـوع الثالث : ألفاظ المرتبة الوسطى بين الجرح والتعديـل
     - من قسم الألفاظ المتداولة والمشهورة- 	
1- (صالح، صدوق، ليس بذاك)	
2- (ليس بالقوي ولا بالمتين وهو صالح الحديث 
                يكتب حديثه)	
3- (محله الصدق لم يكن بذاك المتين)	
4- (ليس بالمتين يكتب حديثه)	
5- (صالح، ولكنه كذاب)	
6- (يُروى عنه)	
7- (لين الحديث)	
8- (في حديثه وهم كثير، وهو صدوق في الأصل)	
9- (روى عنه فلان حديثاً واحدا)	
10- (كان صدوقاً)	
11- (روى مناكير عن فلان)	
12- (بين ذلك)	
13- (هذا كذب)	
- المطلب الثاني : الألفاظ والعبارات التي ينذر استعمالها
ويقل استخدامها	
النـوع الأول : الألفـاظ الجارحـة	
1- (هو على يدي عدل)	
2- (محله محل إعراب)	
3- (من شاء كتب عنه زحفا)-( يكتب عنه زحفا)	
النـوع الثاني : ألفـاظ العدالة	
1- (فلان محدث)		
2- ( رضـا)	
3- ( مقارب الحديث)	
النـوع الثالث : ألفـاظ  الدرجة الوسطى بين الجرح والتعديل	
1- (تعرف وتنكر)	
2- ( هو كما شاء الله)	

&eth; خاتمـــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــة 	
&eth; مصادر ومراجع الكتاب	
&eth; فهـرس محتويـات الكتاب	

                  نفع الله به.

----------


## سالم العماري

ما شاء الله , جزاك الله خيراً دكتور محمد على هذا العرض , والكتاب فيه مباحث مهمة أرجو أن يكون المؤلف وفق في معالجتها , والسؤال : من مؤلف هذا الكتاب ؟ وكيف السبيل للحصول على هذا المؤلف كاملاً ؟ فأنا في حاجة ماسة إليه .

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

> ما شاء الله , جزاك الله خيراً دكتور محمد على هذا العرض , والكتاب فيه مباحث مهمة أرجو أن يكون المؤلف وفق في معالجتها , والسؤال : من مؤلف هذا الكتاب ؟ وكيف السبيل للحصول على هذا المؤلف كاملاً ؟ فأنا في حاجة ماسة إليه .


أخي الفاضل ، المؤلف هو الدكتور محمد خروبات صاحب الموضوع .
والموضوع على هذا الرابط :
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=1298

----------


## معترك النظر

والكتاب موجود في معرض الكتاب

----------


## ابوعبدالله الحارثي

أين نجد المجلد الخامس فضيلة الدكتور محمد خروبات وفقك الله

----------


## د.محمد خروبات

ألأخ الفاضل أبو عبد الله الحارثي
 الجزء الخامس طبع هنا بالمطبعة الوطنية بمراكش المغرب وستتولى شركة شوسبريس للتوزيع توزيعه داخل المغرب ابتداء من مطلع شهر أبريل من السنة الجارية وإذا كنتم بحاجة الى نسخة منه فأمدوني بعنوان ترغبون أن تصل النسخة اليه أو عبر مسافر يزور مكتبة الزيتونة الكائنة بأمرشيش مركش قرب كلية الاداب. وفقكم الله.

----------


## غزة

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## سالم العماري

أيها الأخوة الأحباب , كيف السبيل للوصول للمجلد الخامس من هذا الكتاب ؛ احتاجه عاجلاً . ومستعد لدفع كامل قيمته لمن يساعدني بارك الله فيكم .
أو من يمدني بعنوان المؤلف للتواصل معه لأجل ذلك . وفقكم الله وبارك فيكم .

----------


## عبدالرحمن جلال

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
فضيلة الدكتور محمد خروبات
كيف يمكن الحصول على هذا الكتاب في الأردن وخصوصا المجلد الخامس 
وفقنا الله وإياكم لما يحب ويرضى

----------


## محمد عدنان

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  أفيدكم علما باني أكتب الرسالة للحصول على درجة الماجستير  وعنوان رسالتي الامام ابو حاتم الرازي ومصطلحاته الجارحة  . فهل ترغبون ان تتكرموا علي بكتاب لفضيلة الشيخ محمد خروبات ‘ كي أكن على بصيرة منه إنشائي للمقالة . ولكم مني غاية الشكر والامتنان 
من فضلكم بادروا بالاجابة

----------


## محمد عدنان

أليس ههنا رجل كريم النفس والبال  يرفع لنا الكتاب المذكور بصيغة pdf

----------


## د.محمد خروبات

أليس ههنا رجل كريم النفس والبال يرفع لنا الكتاب المذكور بصيغة pdf
الأخ الطالب الباحث محمد عدنان 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الكتاب لا يمكن حمله بأية صيغة من الصيغ لأنه جزء من دراسة لم تكتمل في الطباعة بعد ، لكن يمكن رفع بعض مباحثه للضرورة أو إذا كانت تحت الطلب، وهناك طرق عديدة للحصول عليه ، فالكتاب يوجد في المغرب ، في مكتبة دار الأمان بالرباط وفي مكتبة الألفية بالرباط وفي مكتبة الزيتونة الكائنة بأمرشيش قرب كلية الآداب بمدينة مراكش ويوجد في بعض المكتبات بالحبوس بالدا البيضاء مثل مكتبة الإمام البخاري والإعتصام وغيرهما ، كما يوجد بالمعارض الدولية ، وإن كنت مستعجلا فوافني بعنوان تصلك النسخة إن شاء الله إليه ، وفقكم الله والسلام عليكم.

----------


## محمد عدنان

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
وبعد : فضيلة الشيخ صاحب السموّ:   أرجوكم  فى الصحة والعافية  والترفل في ثياب الفاخرة : وإني في أشد الانتظار إلى إجابتكم 
وإلا فأرجوا من سماحتكم أن ترسلوني  بحوث حول المصطلحات الجرح فقط . والسلام

----------


## أروى اللافي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ، أشكركم على المعلومات القيّمة حول الكتاب ولقد وجدّه مفيد جدّا وله قيمة كبيرة ولكن لم استطع الحصول على نسخة منه، فلم أجده في المكتبات والانترنات وأنا في أشدّ الحاجة إليه فالرجاء ممن يمكنه مساعدتي أن يساعدني وله جزيل الشّكر ولن أنساه دوما بالدّعاء.مع الشّكر.

----------


## أروى اللافي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ، أشكركم على المعلومات القيّمة حول الكتاب ولقد وجدته مفيد جدّا وله قيمة كبيرة، نشكر كاتبه وجزاءه الله كلّ الخير وكتبه الله له ضمن ميزان حسناته، ولكن لم استطع الحصول على نسخة منه، فلم أجده في المكتبات والانترنات وأنا في أشدّ الحاجة إليه فالرجاء ممن يمكنه مساعدتي أن يساعدني وله جزيل الشّكر ولن أنساه دوما بالدّعاء.مع الشّكر.

----------


## د.محمد خروبات

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الأخ الطالب الباحث محمد عدنان وفقه الله
لقد أجبتكم برسالة عبر بريدكم الإلكتروني الذي أمدني به الإخوة في المجلس جزاهم الله خيرا ، مضمونها التأكد من عنوانكم ، لكنني لم أتوصل منكم برد ، أرجو تأكيد عنوانكم عبر الجواب وفقكم الله .

----------


## د.محمد خروبات

الأخت أروى اللافي
ستجدين في بريدك رسالة جواب كتبت في هذا اليوم ، زادك الله حرصا وتقبلك منك.

----------


## محمد عدنان

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته : وبعد : فضيلة الدكتور : ما وجدت رسالتكم في بريدي الالكتروني، وإني مرسل إليكم بريدي الالكتروني مرة أخرى ، من فضلكم أن تسرعوا بالاجابة، لاني مقدم رسالتي في آخر شعبان ، وفقكم الله وادام سروركم . والسلام
وها هو عنوان البريد : asimasim55@yahoo.com

----------

